# Avg Weight of 5-6 Month Pit?



## jon69

Hey,

I bought my pit last week (my 3rd pit actually). He's supposidely between 5-6 months. He was underfed and has very little muscle mass. The guy I bought him from most likely didnt take good care of him. When I weighted him last week he was 24.8 lbs I believe. Is this average? If so, or not, how much do you think he will weight when full size? And how long do they take to get to full size? He's from a razor's edge gotti line also and I know those pits are supposed to be big but because of his malnutrition I dont know if he doesnt have much time to catch up and be as big as he would have been..

I give him a vitamin supplement everyday that my vet gave me. I also try to feed him 3 x a day but he doesn't sseem to eat much of his food at all (unless I put some chicken or something else in)


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

My guy was 25 pounds a week few weeks ago and he is around 5-6 months old. I find out how big he is today after work


----------



## wild_deuce03

jon69 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I bought my pit last week (my 3rd pit actually). He's supposidely between 5-6 months. He was underfed and has very little muscle mass. The guy I bought him from most likely didnt take good care of him. When I weighted him last week he was 24.8 lbs I believe. Is this average? If so, or not, how much do you think he will weight when full size? And how long do they take to get to full size? *He's from a razor's edge gotti line* also and I know those pits are supposed to be big but because of his malnutrition I dont know if he doesnt have much time to catch up and be as big as he would have been..
> 
> I give him a vitamin supplement everyday that my vet gave me. I also try to feed him 3 x a day but he doesn't sseem to eat much of his food at all (unless I put some chicken or something else in)


Just so you know, that's a AM Bully line. My Athena is from the Gotti line and she is just now 5 months. She is 40 lbs. Size will vary. I've seen big and small from the Gotti/RE lines. Post some pics!


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

wow your 5 month old is 40 pounds :cheers:

I'm think today my pit will be around 30-35 pounds


----------



## wild_deuce03

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> wow your 5 month old is 40 pounds :cheers:
> 
> I'm think today my pit will be around 30-35 pounds


From the pics I've posted, some think she might be a _tad_ over weight, but I don't think so. In person she looks great. She's still a pup so she's still got a lot of growing to do. Once she gets older I'll start working her to get her toned up. My Smudge (mutt) on the other hand is a little porky! LOL! He runs around like crazy but just really holds his weight. We've managed to knock about 5 lbs off of him since we switched food so it's going in the right direction.

To the OP, post some pics when you can. It'll give people a better idea of the condition your pup is in.


----------



## MISSAPBT

How long is a peice of string 

Sorry but you cant't really put a weight on it, as they come in alot of sizes


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Just curious, you said you're giving him vitamin supplement? What kind?

I've read similar articles to this before & read it's unhealthy to give a puppy weight gaining vitamin supplements. Which is why I ask what kind?

I would just get him on a regular natural nutrition diet, with supplemental milk mixed in his food. There's natural fat in the milk & that's what I did for my boy Lex when I got him. He came from a byb & he was half the size of his siblings, of course this was at 6 weeks of age. But I kept him on a regular diet, adding eggs & puppy milk here every other feed. He's now on a normal diet of dog food & weighs a good 65lbs


----------



## Elvisfink

MISSAPBT said:


> How long is a peice of string


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::goodpost:


----------



## wild_deuce03

MISSAPBT said:


> How long is a peice of string
> 
> Sorry but you cant't really put a weight on it, as they come in alot of sizes


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Very true!!! LOL!


----------



## ashes

my pit Is 6 months and a lil over 45 pounds


----------



## Black Label Romo

Was just curious as to why you would purchase a dog from someone who had the dog malnourished due to lack of care? And on top of that you say the dog is supposedly that age? If they didn't even know the age of the dog...this tells me lots of bad things right off the bat...as far as the dog being gotti or edge...or a mixture of both...I would highly doubt that without the proper paperwork...sounds like someone gave you the common story of a byb...the only way this story would get more classic is if they told you he/she will produce blues lol...I always hear idiots spout off the same byb non-sense...I would suggest you get the dog on a high quality feed...and enjoy it for what it is...your pet...best of luck to you...


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

got my boy back from the vet and he's 30lbs gained 5 pounds in 2 weeks

he sure is big now compared to the 8 lbs when i got him.


----------



## MISSAPBT

I don't think i have ever really weighted my dogs. I just let them grow and guess


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

Well if i didnt have to take him every 2 weeks for his dips I wouldnt know either


----------



## jmejiaa

Sasha was about 25 pounds at for months. Now she's about 54-55 at 1 year 1 month.


----------



## Brianchris

On Tuesday, Cairo (13.5 weeks) is 23 lbs.... one of the vets said my boy will be HUGE, the other said Cairo was looking skinny, even though he weighs so much.. which, i kind of agree with her, standing up and looking down at him, i can see his hips and his tummy goes in, but look at him from the side and he looks nice and full and perfectly proportioned. i know he's healthy, thats all that matters, I've had him for about 2 weeks now and he is eating Innova Puppy Food..


----------



## performanceknls

each dog is different but if you know the bloodline and pedigree if the dog you can judge how big they should be. If you have a scatterbred dog and it sounds like you might since it came from a BYB then you have no way of knowing how big your dog will be. Just go on how the dog looks and remember most dogs go through a stage where they are long and lanky then they come into their own. I do not know if I would feed 3 times a day and if your dog is just picking at his food then you are over feeding him. Go down to twice a day and measure how much you feed. Try about 1.5 cups a feeding and go from there. You should be able to see a little bit of ribs and no hip bones. If you cannot see any ribs or the outline of ribs your dog is over weight. Also no need to supplement a growing puppy just him him grow.

I have 2 puppies the same age but I bred them and know about how big they will be full grown. They are about 25lbs right now and should reach about 40 when fully grown. These guys are smaller gamebred dogs and bullies can rage in weight.


----------



## angelbaby

Luna ia am bully as well, mostly Re lil gotti like 5-6 gen back but looks classic bully she is about 60lbs and at 9 months. even bullys will range in size they arent all the big fat 80lb+ dogs you could end up with a more clasic sleeker style bully.


----------



## Maquent

*I bought my pit last week (my 3rd pit actually). He's supposidely between 5-6 months.*

I have four dogs that are six months and one is 61 pounds, 59, 48 and 42.


----------



## cEElint

you're a year late bud


----------



## ChicoG

Lex's Guardian said:


> Just curious, you said you're giving him vitamin supplement? What kind?
> 
> I've read similar articles to this before & read it's unhealthy to give a puppy weight gaining vitamin supplements. Which is why I ask what kind?
> 
> I would just get him on a regular natural nutrition diet, with supplemental milk mixed in his food. There's natural fat in the milk & that's what I did for my boy Lex when I got him. He came from a byb & he was half the size of his siblings, of course this was at 6 weeks of age. But I kept him on a regular diet, adding eggs & puppy milk here every other feed. He's now on a normal diet of dog food & weighs a good 65lbs


How old is he currently?

Can you post pictures of your dogs everyone?

Mine is 3.5 Mo Old and weights 27.6 LBS.


----------



## Joey D

Sure it all depends on the blood line and such. 

My pit is 68 Lbs at 7 months...... Still looks skinny to me, Trying to get him to bulk up more.


----------



## Bugpitt

Lone Star said:


> Was just curious as to why you would purchase a dog from someone who had the dog malnourished due to lack of care? And on top of that you say the dog is supposedly that age? If they didn't even know the age of the dog...this tells me lots of bad things right off the bat...as far as the dog being gotti or edge...or a mixture of both...I would highly doubt that without the proper paperwork...sounds like someone gave you the common story of a byb...the only way this story would get more classic is if they told you he/she will produce blues lol...I always hear idiots spout off the same byb non-sense...I would suggest you get the dog on a high quality feed...and enjoy it for what it is...your pet...best of luck to you...


Really dumb ass, you buy a dog from a person like thy because you know your going to love it and take more care of the dog then the previous owner or breeder. People on these things are crazy i made an account just because I was so taken back from your post and half of the other crazy people all this guy wanted was to know if that is an okay wieght for his dog I'm sure he didn't want your rude non helpful opinionated reply that didn't even answer his initial questions, you are not a true pitbull lover


----------



## Jak

My Pit Jak is 50#'s @ 14weeks old to the day. We feed him Authority from Petsmart 7 and a 1/2 cups as of his 14th week BDay, we were feeding him 3-4 cups before the Vet asked us, how much are we were feeding him? the Vet asked me, How do you know how much to feed him? I replied, My GF is telling me how much to feed him, not sure where she got her calculation from, going to have to ask her in the am when she wakes up...

The bag has a table of measurement and for his age and weight, it calls for 7 and a 1/2 cups WTH? this guy is going to Bankrupt me if he continues to eat this much.

Please chime in...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Jak said:


> My Pit Jak is 50#'s @ 14weeks old to the day. We feed him Authority from Petsmart 7 and a 1/2 cups as of his 14th week BDay, we were feeding him 3-4 cups before the Vet asked us, how much are we were feeding him? the Vet asked me, How do you know how much to feed him? I replied, My GF is telling me how much to feed him, not sure where she got her calculation from, going to have to ask her in the am when she wakes up...
> 
> The bag has a table of measurement and for his age and weight, it calls for 7 and a 1/2 cups WTH? this guy is going to Bankrupt me if he continues to eat this much.
> 
> Please chime in...


You should really make your own thread but it sounds to me like he is being overfed according to the puppy food chart I went by through wellness dog food. A puppy with his weight and age says 5 cups a day. Maybe if you put him on a better higher quality food such as wellness, taste of the wild, blue buffalo etc. He will be getting more nutrition out of his food so will eat less of it. Just an idea 
Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Just for Puppy


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

http://authoritypetnutrition.com/dog-products/puppy/real-chicken.php 
Scratch that.....apparently he isn't being over fed according to the authority feeding guidelines so 7 plus cups is right. If you look at the chart though you will notice that as he gets older the amount of food fed will decrease or possibly increase the bigger and heavier he gets. However I still think he would get more out of a better quality food such as what I mentioned above. The higher quality the lesser they eat.


----------



## angelbaby

wow 7.5 cups a day for a puppy? CRAZY. My biggest boy who site just under 100lbs gets like 5 cups a day in 2 feedings. I would really switch to a better food , you may find you save money. I find they need less food the higher quality it is, none of the fillers you find in cheap food so its more filling and you get more bang for the buck .


----------



## Jak

Thanks for the quick responses... The Persmart lady told us that Authority is a good hi quality food and that's all he would need. Is there anything better than that I can buy for his own benefit? I don't mind spending the $ on my little Boy. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## angelbaby

pet smart people are stupid { for the most part} they hire anyone with or without experience in animals of any species. They tried telling me I should switch from orijen { one of the best } to there name brand LMFAO. Really I havent seen any food at pet smart that I would feed, ours dont carry many of the top quality foods for those I have to go to smaller stores. Foods you may want to consider is blue buffalo wilderness, TOTW, acana, orijen , kirklands or diamond, { the last two are great for those on a budget its lower cost of the them all but still decent food , kirkland and diamonds I believe are both costco brand .I have only seen kirklands up here but im in canada soooo.}


----------



## Jak

Thanks, tomorrow I am going to a feed store that specializes in larger breed dogs and see what they have there, I called there earlier and was told Rey have the ones that were mentioned by The post above. My buddy has Bullies and told me to
Check into the A-1 Goats milk. 

Thanks will report back later...


----------



## love_my_pit

My pit is 5 months old and just had him weighed today and he is 39 lbs. I wasn't expecting that. His mom is 50 lbs and his dad 45 lbs. I'm guessing a regressive gene. Any idea on what his size might be? I would post a pic but I'm new to this and haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## love_my_pit




----------



## love_my_pit

[/URL


----------



## Carriana

Do you recall what he weighed at 4 months? general rule of thumb (it's not scientific, mind you) is to double the weight at 4 months and you will have a general idea of how much the dog will weigh full grown.


----------



## brunob

Bruno is 6 months, very skinny but tall and weighs 52lbs


----------



## Don_Gotti

My Female Gottiline /Razors Edge is only 5 Months. I went in to the vet today for her final shots and she weighed in at 35 lbs. she gained 11 lbs in three weeks.


----------



## pluto

my putbull pup turns 23 weeks old today and currently weights 57lbs. I think he should get close to 90 lbs at full weight. His dad weights 80lbs, his mom weights 52lbs. His grand dad weights 104lbs.


----------



## Skweez

*How big is my pup*

My 17 week old American Staffordshire puppy is 42 lbs is that big for his age?


----------

